# Airlessco LP540



## PPPP53227 (Apr 4, 2018)

Looking for thoughts on good price for Airlessco LP540. One popped up on CL, I really don't need but heard there good and for right price why not.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PPPP53227 said:


> Looking for thoughts on good price for Airlessco LP540. One popped up on CL, I really don't need but heard there good and for right price why not.


I have an LP400. Great sprayer but difficult to rebuild the pumps and parts (had to replace transducer recently) are $$$ and hard to find.

New graco's are a better investment IMO because the pumps are easy to work on and generally parts can easily found locally.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

$1000 would be a good price for a clean, working model.

You might find a cheaper one because they seem to be widely used by tool rental places.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I have an LP400. Great sprayer but difficult to rebuild the pumps and parts (had to replace transducer recently) are $$$ and hard to find.
> 
> New graco's are a better investment IMO because the pumps are easy to work on and generally parts can easily found locally.


I would agree with this. Because it is somewhat of a premium sprayer the sprayer technicians will ding you "premium" prices to repair it. Some of that is because of the supply/demand of the parts.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

My favorite pump! If you're not aware, Graco purchased Airlessco. Parts should be available through them. Transducers are always expensive on all pumps that use them. Bought all of mine through the Home Depot Rentals. Usually in the $500-$600 range. They'll also let you test spray them. Like their guns and tips also. Much better than the Graco's and a little better than the Titans. Gave up on Graco a long time ago with the exception of their Silver Plus guns. Those I like.


----------

